

Who’s Afraid of Chrome? Flock 2 Released With Even More Bells And Whistles - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/14/whos-afraid-of-chrome-flock-2-released-with-even-more-bells-and-whistles/

======
iigs
Does anyone here have any experience using Flock? I started reading the
comments after the article, and was disappointed to see how close TC's
comments are to youtube's.

Absent any other data points, it sounds like it would go great with:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=325848> . At any rate it sounds like it's
more relevant to the typical browser user than the Netscape Communicator suite
was, so credit where credit's due.

~~~
nailer
I've been using it for a month. I blog, but most of my content is original, so
I don't need the 'blog this' facility. The sidebar with Facebook status
updates is nice, but nothing that couldn't be in a separate window.

------
nailer
Flock packages for Mint / Ubuntu / Debian can be found at getdeb.net

